# Massanutten Resort...BIG BULLY OR WHAT???



## NTHC (May 20, 2007)

I recently opened a souvenir shop near the resort on Rt. 33, next door to Hanks BBQ(for those who have been here).  I ran a full page ad in the local newspaper magazine that is mailed to residents of the resort and distributed at various locations throughout the resort.   The paper comes out monthly and when I went this past Friday to submit my June ad, I was told by the editor of The Villager that I could no longer advertise.  She said she was contacted by the resort management and told that if she was to accept another ad from me they would pull the paper from distribution on the resort.

Until I opened, the only option for visitors to this area to purchase souvenirs has been at resort owned and operated venues(The General Store, The Market, The Waterpark and Piney Mountain Gifts).  Unless of course one drives a substantial distance to another tourist area(Luray Caverns, Frontier Culture Museum, etc.). 

I certainly don't blame the paper, they have other advertisers to consider. Since it is distributed via mail to home owners, there are many hair salons, flower shops and car dealers who advertise as well.

What I do find amazing is that a BIG company with so much money is afraid to compete. 

I would appreciate any comments.

Thanks,
Cindy

Or am I just being sensitive???


----------



## shagnut (May 20, 2007)

That stinks. It's pure bull. Is there another "local" paper you could advertise in?  shaggy


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 20, 2007)

No, Cindy, you are not being overly sensitive.  That is just terrible.  They are bullying small companies.   This is about the same as the things Walmart is accused of doing to the little guys.


----------



## AwayWeGo (May 21, 2007)

*Short-Sighted For Sure.*

What is the plural of _doofus_ ?  _Doofi_ ?  _Doofae_ ?  _Doofusses_ ? 

Whatever it is, those _doofus_ people at Massanutten are shooting themselves in the foot.  Instead of seeking to squash local businesses that sell merchandise similar to some of the stuff available in the on-site shops, they ought to be promoting near-by off-site shops & boutiques as resort-area attractions that Massanutten owners & guests will enjoy -- just more of the close-by attractions that will make people want to vacation there. 

Sheesh. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## grest (May 21, 2007)

Totally unfair...does the word monopoly apply here? Maybe not, but darn close.
Connie


----------



## Art4th (May 21, 2007)

The word that applies is RACKETEERING. What they're doing is illegal. They're blackmailing the newspaper. You should contact a lawyer.


----------



## Aldo (May 21, 2007)

Bullying?  Yes.

Illegal?

The resort has the right to distribute, or not distribute, this newpaper on their resort grounds, as they see fit.  

They are certainly under no obligation to distribute any media whatsoever on their resort grounds, are they?


----------



## IreneLF (May 21, 2007)

anti trust?
violation of free speech? 
something ought to apply.
the NEWSPAPER ought to be taking them to task too!!  they should not be told who can and can't advertise in their own paper, by the resort...
This is wrong ,way wrong.


----------



## wdaveo (May 21, 2007)

I agree...contact a lawyer.  

By the way, I'll be sure to stop by in June when we are at the resort.

Good luck with your store!

Dawn


----------



## Pit (May 21, 2007)

Direct mail. You don't need the paper to mail your advertising for you. Make your own brochures and mail them directly to the residents yourself. The resort has no right to impede the delivery of mail.


----------



## bluehende (May 21, 2007)

Aldo said:


> Bullying?  Yes.
> 
> Illegal?
> 
> ...




They don't have to distribute anything but what they cannot do is make that distribution contingent on NOT doing business with someone else.  This is clearly restraint of trade and is illegal in any jurisdiction i know of.  The hard part is getting the paper to back you up.


----------



## Marvin (May 21, 2007)

*Mass of Nutten*

Why not spend your time and money to put up a large sign at your business for all the visitors at the resort to see?  I think that would draw more from them than a newspaper ad would.  You could word your sign so that the viewers could get the message to buy from you rather than resort!


----------



## KenK (May 21, 2007)

I think a lot of people (visitors) search through those papers to find things in the area to go to.  It might be better than a big sign.

My first job in HS was at a discount drug store (when fair trade laws were in place).

We found out how effective paper ads were by the return of coupons (or % off on certain items).  These were coupons that were big enough to bring in a flow.

Those ads back then brought in a ton of buyers....and not just the coupon stuff.  But it showed that the ad cost was effective, as people did look (and some responded) to the ads.

If there are no other local type papers, I'd find someway to get the message to the visitors.....I don't think AM or FM would be effective....unless you have a code word that would present a discount to see if those ads would work.

A few years ago, the Radio City Music Hall advertised on WOR NY (AM).  If you wanted a free tix to the Christmas Show, when you bought one, just say Joan Hamburg (or someone at the station).  Heard the same coming home from Fl a few weeks ago.  Mention the name on a website (I think flowers) and 25% off the total.  Every area had a different name to say that we drove through, giving the sponser the clue as to what station had ads that were working.

If that is the only paper medium you have, I would also see about legal stuff.


----------



## SBK (May 22, 2007)

Pit said:


> Direct mail. You don't need the paper to mail your advertising for you. Make your own brochures and mail them directly to the residents yourself. The resort has no right to impede the delivery of mail.



I think that her main audience would be the time share guests, not the permanent residents, so direct mail would not be of much help.

It it were me, I would buy a few hours of a lawyer's time to discuss whether you have a case for damages for restraint of trade.  

I am also wondering if they are after you because you sell resale units at a reasonable price, as opposed to the shameless snake-oil salesmen they employ.  Worth a thought.


----------



## NTHC (May 23, 2007)

Thanks for all the information and support!

My target market is tourists because people who live here will not as a rule have an interest in souvenirs....unless of course they have visiting family and friends.

I have hired an attorney and he says there is an anti trust issue here, but that a company as large as Great Eastern will starve me out if I try to file a lawsuit.  We are going to go as far as money will allow us to with this.  

I DO believe after further thought that this probably does have to do with the fact that we have a resale company here.  Aside from a sign in front of our building though we have not aggressively marketed on the resort.  I think it may be time for an all out campaign though.

I will keep you guys posted.
Thanks,
Cindy


----------



## gmarine (May 23, 2007)

You state Attorney General's office might find this interesting. I would notify them and see what happens.


----------



## Don (May 24, 2007)

If the AG agrees that they have done something illegal, perhaps even enacting RICO, you wouldn't have to worry about a lawsuit right now.  Wait and see if/how the state handles it.  Then follow it up with the lawsuit.  And don't forget to include the newspaper for being complicent to the extortion.


----------



## jimbiggs (May 26, 2007)

Shame on you!  You would probably steal some of their customers with fair prices and a wider variety.  If you do that, who is going to buy their overpriced merchandise.


----------



## NTHC (May 29, 2007)

I love your humor Jim! I am a competitive person and did anticipate a bit of a price war so to speak. I just wrongly assumed we would all be playing by the same rules. I sure don't know what will come out of this, but we will keep pushing forward.  And I will let you guys know what happens.

Thanks!
Cindy


----------



## Kona Lovers (Jun 4, 2007)

That's one resort scratched off my travel list.


----------



## Jamerican71 (Jun 5, 2007)

*Where is your shop*

I'll be at Massanutten over the the week of July 4th so I'll make sure to have my group patronize your store.  Where are you exactly?


----------



## Zac495 (Jun 5, 2007)

SHAMEFUL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:annoyed: 
Please go after them and keep us posted!


----------



## NTHC (Jun 19, 2007)

Just an update since I have received so much support from you guys.

After the previous incident, I just made up brochures and took them out to other businessess in the area.  In exchange I have been putting their coupons and information in my bags.  

Last Thursday, one of the servers from Hanks Smokehouse brought my brochures back and stated that Great Eastern had contacted them and told them that if they continued to hand out my brochures they would prohibit Hanks from advertising in the packets that they place in the condos.  They said they were sorry, but obviously they couldn't afford to have their ads removed from the condos.  Just an FYI, Henry Clark, one of the attorneys for Great Eastern Resorts is the father of the owner of Hanks Restaurant......so that's why they are able to advertise on the resort even though they are competition to the on-site restaurant.

Our attorney has asked us not to elaborate on what we are doing, but I will update you guys again as soon as i can.

Anyone with other suggestions or ideas.....please let me know.

Thanks,
Cindy


----------



## Rpeterson (Jun 19, 2007)

*Massanutten Store ?*

Hey Cindy, I agree with you 100 % and I  think as the others do it is ilegal., that is just like Great Eastern. I will enclourage my wife to visit your store when we are there at the end of July. By the way I rented from you before and the transaction went well, I would recomend you to others. Regards, Ray Peterson .


----------



## Dave*H (Jun 20, 2007)

Is there a regional or statewide newspaper or local TV station that the resort doesn't advertise in?  Contact them and see if they have any interest in doing a story on the situation.


----------



## Robnsunny (Jun 21, 2007)

Try the DC TV stations and the Washington Post.


----------



## ladycody (Jun 21, 2007)

Well....I guess I know where I  WONT be staying in Virginia.  :annoyed:

Edited to add:  The big dopes!!!!  Dont they know that increasing the size of the community at large will increase their business over time?!?!?


----------



## ladycody (Jun 24, 2007)

Do you have a website for your store?


----------



## NTHC (Jun 24, 2007)

I don't have a website up and running yet.


I will let you know when I do though.

Cindy


----------



## Miss Marty (Jun 24, 2007)

*Freedom of the Press*

What are the names of the local and regional 
Newpapers that serve Massanutten Virginia?

The Mountain Guide
The Vacationer and
The Villager

The Villager is a monthly paper with 32 pages
Most of the information is for local residents 

They offer several size ads for various businesses

I see plenty of (quarter page) ads for restauants 
like Rooster in Elkton, Mrs. Rowe`s in Stauton, &
Jordon Hollow Inn Farmhouse Restaurant in Stanley.

They have real estate ads from small local companies 
to large chains like Coldwell Banker REand Remax.

There are a few ads from stores like Country Treasures,
Massanutten Teddy Bear Factory & Creative Blossoms.

It is really a neighbor paper with mostly local news. 
From the variety of advertisements that I seen in 
the June issue, it doesn`t appear that The Villager
would appeal to the average Timeshare resort guest.


----------



## Miss Marty (Jun 24, 2007)

*A Better Choice*

The Vacationer is a paper with 32 pages

When an owner or guest checks into the resort 
it is one of the papers/things that they receive.

Most of the information is for Massanutten
Timeshare Owners, Exchangers and Renters
but also appeals to the Neighborhood Resident

The Vacationer offer several size ads for businesses
however, alot of the ads are Mass. Resort Activities 

Chairlift Rides, Canoeing, Golf, (Time to Tee Off)  Minature Golf, 
Family Fun Park, Fishing, Nearby Attractions, Shopping and Tours

There are ads from local area restaurants.

Ads from Dayton Farmers Market (Shoppes) 
Piney Mountain Gift, Rainbow Hill Gift Shop,
and The Shenandoah Hertiage Market.


----------



## Abby's Mom (Jun 24, 2007)

We'll be at Massanutten at the end of July, and we'll stop in your place INSTEAD of the Massanutten shops.   Keep on fighting -- you have as much right as anybody to be in business, and competition is, after all, the American way of life!

Good luck -- please let us all know how you make out.


----------



## NTHC (Jun 25, 2007)

Both the Vacationer and the Villager or run by the same company.  They refused our ad in the Vacationer from the get go because they were afraid Great Eastern would object to the competition.  They accepted our ad in the Villager for one month, but of course that ended quickly.

Cindy


----------



## Miss Marty (Jun 28, 2007)

*Exxon Food Mart*

*
RE:* 

I just made up brochures and took them out to 
other businessess in the area. In exchange I have 
been putting their coupons and information in my bags. 

*Picked up one of Moosie`s yellow flyers* 
when we paid for our fries & newspaper

Icon: Cute Moose 
Top left: Statement
Don`t pay ridiculous resort prices!!!! 

Noticed you leave the open sign on over the 
front door evenings after the store is closed.

What does it cost for a Virginia (State)
Permit to open a Gift Shop in this area..


----------



## NTHC (Jul 2, 2007)

Sorry we missed you last week Marty.  We were gone for our anniversary, a swim meet and my nephews B'day. We hunker down here in the winter, but in the summer we keep the roads hot!  Maybe next time!

Rockingham County does not require a business license.  You have to have a tax id number to charge and pay sales tax and then you have to pay taxes...both state and federal on earnings for a business.

Sounds like you had a great time!

Cindy


----------



## ladycody (Jul 3, 2007)

> Top left: Statement
> Don`t pay ridiculous resort prices!!!!



Gotta say...I'm backtracking a bit.  If that's been your advertising all along...then I'm probably not surprised the resort started swinging it's weight around.  It looks like you may have swung first.  The year-round population there is fairly small...and that Ad-line doesnt sound like you're trying to play nicely in the sandbox.   I'll admit I thought that what you were distributing was just normal advertising...not negative advertising.


----------



## NTHC (Jul 3, 2007)

Just to clarify......the brochures with that statement were made AFTER  my ads were removed from the Villager not before. Until this episode I had no animosity towards the resort at all.  I live in Massanutten, I use the facilities, we own timeshare there.  There was absolutely no reason for me to advertise in a negative way from the get go.  




Cindy


----------



## ladycody (Jul 3, 2007)

Thanks for the clarification....I was wondering....and cant say I blame you for swinging back.  Dont know whether or not it will help...but understand it just the same.


----------



## Miss Marty (Sep 9, 2007)

*Moosie`s*

Cindy 

How is your new business doing


----------



## Miss Marty (Dec 18, 2007)

*Moosie`s*

Hope the Holiday Season brings you lots of business


----------

